# Helsen 22 12 volt powered keel



## rbrown77138 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello, I recently bought a Helsen, kind of a project, so I thought I would start at the bottom. I have owned a Catalina 22 in the past, but that was a long time ago. I am 65, retired firefighter and was an Army chopper pilot. I just finished rigging the keel with a 12 volt winch that I purchased at Harbor Freight and installed two limit switches, a fairly straight forward install. If anyone wants to see the mechanism in operation, go to YouTube and search Helsen automatic keel. If that doesn't work type: omiateeful. Well if anyone has any questions, I would be happy to answer. My next task is to step the mast with the same kind of winch. It has power both in and out. When I finish the job, I will post it here and on YouTube. I am also making an 8 foot bench in the Helsen out of foam and glass. Thanks Bob.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey rb, welcome to SN dude. Sounds like a pretty cool setup. I'll check it out.


----------

